# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Penislengte

## bluelagoon12

Hallo !! ik heb een penis van in de lengte 16 cm en de omtrek 14 cm is dit veel weinig normaal ???


gr

----------


## huisjes4

met de lengte is niets mis lijkt mij, is dit gemeten vanaf de bovenzijde of zijkant.
Dit geeft nog wel eens verschillen evenals met of zonder voorhuid gemeten.

----------


## ikke64

bluelagoon12
Als er iets verschillend is. Is het penis lengte en dikte. En wat is normaal, hoe moet je het meten, een odol (ontzettend dikke ochtend lul) is al kleiner dan een normale erectie (omdat dan de eikel niet volledig op sterkte is.) Neem van mij aan dat deze zaken alleen belangrijk zijn als je mee wil spelen in een porno film. En ik kan me niet voorstellen dat het hier om gaat.  :Wink:  En de maten die je noemt zijn naar mijn mening zeker niet abnormaal.

Gr Ikke

----------

